# Split Rim Polishing...



## bassjamm (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone...

New on here so bear with me please 

Can you remove the bolts of splits whilst they're made up to polish the rim dish and bolts...but individually, so one bolt off at any given time?

Also, I've got Mothers Mag & Alu Polish, and intend to seal them with ACF-50. Any tips on the best way to remove etching/pitting form the rims and around the bolts with the mothers? Got some stubborn marks. Do I need to try grit paper?

Here are some pics...

One wheel that's not been touched...



















Another that's had about 2 hours spent on it...




























Any tips would be awesome thanks.

I've got a set of BBS RM's that I'm trying to get all mirrored up around the dish.

Thanks in advance...

Jamie


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Should be fine doing them 1 at a time. Just note if they're threadlocked in then make sure you apply some when refitting. Another thing to look into is if they have a specific torque value.


----------



## bassjamm (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for that pal...something like locktight?

And how would I find out the torque value?

Does anyone have any tips for cleaning around the bolts to avoid the need to remove them?


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

What are you using to clean them?? You could try Tardis/Iron-X/Bilberry/Wonderwheels etc etc and an old toothbrush.

Yes loctite 263 should be good enough for that application. Expensive stuff but goes a long way as you'll only need 1 drop per bolt. I think Google will be your friend when looking for the torque value if there is one.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Just found this on Google

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...RuUnudaUC_XMSY1qA&sig2=OfSeMoQVD5OOBw766K3F6Q

Not 100% sure that this is exact for your wheels but it should give you a good idea.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I have cleaned a fair few setts of splits in my time,i removed one bolt at a time and used some autosol to poilsh then replaced the bolts,long job
Its a good idea to torque them all up the same


----------



## bassjamm (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all this guys.

I've just tried using some iron x on them, didn't really do anything other than stink out the garage, ha!

Theyr're clean, they just need polishing to remove the etching shown in the pics up top. I'm using mothers mag and alu polish to polish them. Should I be using something else prior to this step to remove the etching?

On second thoughts, removing the bolts sounds like hassle!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You should be fine without taking the wheel apart, use a wheel cleaner solution on the alloy, let it dwell in depending which one it is, if its very cherry acid free wheel cleaner, you can leave that to dwell on the alloy wheel, then a get a brush and agitate, rinse off, and do the same process again.

Then around the lip of the alloy and the bolts, polish with some metal polish, such as Autosol or meguiars, then spray some qd on a cloth to polish them up to a nice shine, a bit of spit shining their, polish, qd, polish, qd, wheels will be sorted.


----------



## bassjamm (Feb 20, 2012)

Will autosol remove the etching?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

bassjamm said:


> Will autosol remove the etching?


Depends how bad it is,its got to be worth a try :thumb:


----------



## bassjamm (Feb 20, 2012)

Defined Reflections said:


> Depends how bad it is,its got to be worth a try :thumb:


Thank you sir...would I then use the Mothers Mag & Alu polish, then seal them with my sealant?

Thanks


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Many quality split rims are alloy with a bright nickel coating. The coating goes down hill so many including myself have it taken down to the alloy and polished that. The downside is you need to maintain the bare alloy, regular polish with something that has a wax additive will help protect them.
Got to admit I bottled it and paid to have my split rims refurbed, what with new stainless bolts from germany and powder coated centres and the rims mirror polished the bill came to around £700 ! (the wheels new were that each so it was well worth it imo)


----------

